# Review: Blade Systems "SYRVIVAL" Kit



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

The Slingshot Channel reviews the only knife that is also a slingshot: The "SYRVIVAL" by the German knife maker company "Blade Systems".

The knife is a tactical beauty in itself, made from high tech "Chipper Steel" and with an splash etched finish. It is super sharp and the canvas micarta handle is really perfect for a strong grip.

The sheath and belt system is up to top military standards with the Tek Lok belt clip and the Blackhawk Serpa QDS adaptor.

The Kydex sheath contains a whetstone to sharpen the edge should it ever become dull.

A fire starter kit can create enough sparks to start a fire at any time. (People pointed out to me that I am using the starter kit wrong in the video, have to slide the steel along the rod.)

The highlight and specialty of the "SYRVIVAL" is the slingshot attachment. It can be mounted to the grip of the knife in a few seconds, and then it turns the knife into a very effective hunting cattie. The original "Fish Hunter" bands that come with the product are amongst the most praised bands available today. They can deliver 27 Joules of energy, more than most air guns and in the same league as hunting bows.

The starting price for the knife is 305 Euros, the complete package with all the bells and whistles cost 508 Euros. Not cheap, but well worth it - a handmade beauty that is as efficient as it looks.

Here is the video:






The (German) website of Blade Systems can be found at:

http://www.blade-systems.de/index.html

The direct product link for the SYRVIVAL:

http://www.blade-systems.de/html/syrvival.html

Jörg


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

JoergS said:


> The starting price for the knife is 305 Euros, the complete package with all the bells and whistles cost 508 Euros. Not cheap, but well worth it - a handmade beauty that is as efficient as it looks.


508 EUR = 663USD


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

Sorry but i think it is dangerus when it is a slingshot without the cover on it, i had a strong thera band snap at the pouch last year, and it happens, and my hand twisted and i hit myself in the chest, i think it is silly but thats only me, cant see the point anyway you are only saving 3in of handle, jeff


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

While I have paid more than that for a knife, those knives were generally ornate knives by famous makers with waitlists of several years.

While I cannot see the flash, I object in principal to a knife with a built in slingshot. As Jeff says, it's deadly dangerous. The idea reminds me of a dodgy 'survival knife' from the Rambo era, a flimsy, blunt and soft oxidisable stainless blade with a hollow handle filled with useless tat like rusty fishhooks, plasters that wouldn't stick and the sheath was combined with a slingshot of laughable quality and pre-perished tubular bands. Being a knife collector and slingshot maker, I am a veritable magnet for these things and keep receiving them as gifts. Last time I got one that shot darts but broke on the first attempt.

I do carry a knife and sometimes a slingshot in the jungle. I just like them separate and dedicated to their purpose and the locale. For the knife, start with the design of a local working knife with some chopping potential, maybe tweak it a little and improve the balance and build quality but don't tart it up, over build it or make it anything more than the good sturdy tool that it has to be.

Of course, I haven't seen this knife and all my comments may prove to be unfair, but 'survival' is in danger of becoming a by-word for 'fantasy'.


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

@Dan:

Well, this knife is not flimsy and also Martin designed it for shooting it with the sheath over the knife, just like I did in the video. The sheath can be detached within a few seconds.

I had one of the "Survival" knifes you talked about as well, really a piece of s... and in no way comparable to Martin's design.

Martin has caught the slingshot bug as well now, and he designs full blown slingshots. I mentioned this forum and he wants to join.

I am very happy about knifemakers going into slingshots, because they have the perfect tools, skills, materials and creativity that we need to make slingshots more popular.

Jörg


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

ZDP-189 said:


> Of course, I haven't seen this knife and all my comments may prove to be unfair, but 'survival' is in danger of becoming a by-word for 'fantasy'.


I concur, there are deluded people out there now even marketing their slingshots as 'self-defence' tools.







That kit looks like nothing more than a gimmick, moreover it's heavily over-priced and appears to be extremely dangerous...


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

I've seen the video and the website now. I agree it's a lot sturdier and probably a lot sharper than the POS knives of the genre. I still think that it's a kife more driven by fantasy and marketing than practicality.

As a knife:

I would prefer a cleaner finish; the faux-mustard etch may look manly, but it traps dirt and promotes rust.
The blade is too thick and full-tang. A short-bladed knife with a thick full tang is unbalanced, heavy and over built.
The large butt is unnecessary on a small bladed knife as it wouldn't be used for chopping.
The handle shape does not offer comfortable cutting in all the grip positions I would use it in.
The edge profile is not ideal for woodcarving.
The pouch looks serviceable, but the belt clip is unnecessarily complex, bulky and heavy.
The style is a mish-mash of several popular knives. The only thing that sets it apart is the slingshot.
As a slingshot:


With very little extra weight, the attachment could have been replaced with an independent sligshot.
If someone shoots it without the sheath on, it would be very dangerous.
Having your whole survival pouch on hinders shooting, certainly if you like to shoot gangsta.
By the time you set up, your quarry will be gone.
It's inelegant.
I'm glad it has tapered flatbands, a skinny pouch and a high finger grip.
At least it doesn't shoot darts.


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

I would go as far as say the video should be taken off youtube in case some young lad trys to make one, cos young lads like to copy, jeff


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Sam said:


> I concur, there are deluded people out there now even marketing their slingshots as 'self-defence' tools.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sam, it certainly is a good knife with a very sharp and robust blade. Why is it "gimmicky"? Plus, hand made things are always pricey if done in the first world. I think that a plumber charges more for the hour than most custom knifemakers do.

And why is it dangerous? You shoot it with the sheath attached.

Dan, the knife handle feels wonderful, I really like it. The blade length is short, but don't forget it is made for the German market, where longer blades can't be carried legally.

The "Chipper" steel (X50CrMoV8-1) comes in 6mm size only, but I like it that way. The weight of the knife is just right for me.

And you don't have to buy the belt adaptors, you can simply buy the knife and that's it.

EDIT: Shot in the foot, I really don't see why it should be dangerous even if shot without the sheath. I had rubber ripping hundreds of times, but it never happened that I got hit by the slingshot. I always end up holding the slingshot frame in my hand just like normal.

Shooting slingshots is not without dangers. If you are not careful, or simply have some bad luck, you can hurt yourself pretty easily. Hitting your hand is much more likely than cutting yourself with that knife. Ricochets happen all the time and can be very dangerous. If you shoot slingshots, you WILL have such accidents sooner or later. Do I have to take every one of my videos off youtube because of that? I don't think so.

Jörg


----------



## Ken (Aug 1, 2010)

Personally I really like the knife. Fairly small and robust. I think that the blade may be too handle heavy but without using it, it's difficult to say. Must admit that I'm not a fan of the overly complicated sheath system. I think that a plain kydex or even leather sheath would be fine. I can't honestly say how useful that hone would be as well. As for the slingshot - I think it's brilliant. Really simple and well thought out. Like the look, like the way it is fitted so quickly. Like Joerg said, knives and slingshots are inherently dangerous objects to play with but if you're sensible, it's a blast. In fact, this method of assembling a slingshot is a great way to make a collapsible model to pack away in a little pouch. Thanks for the review.


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

JoergS said:


> I concur, there are deluded people out there now even marketing their slingshots as 'self-defence' tools.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sam, it certainly is a good knife with a very sharp and robust blade. Why is it "gimmicky"? Plus, hand made things are always pricey if done in the first world. I think that a plumber charges more for the hour than most custom knifemakers do.

And why is it dangerous? You shoot it with the sheath attached.

Dan, the knife handle feels wonderful, I really like it. The blade length is short, but don't forget it is made for the German market, where longer blades can't be carried legally.

The "Chipper" steel (X50CrMoV8-1) comes in 6mm size only, but I like it that way. The weight of the knife is just right for me.

And you don't have to buy the belt adaptors, you can simply buy the knife and that's it.

EDIT: Shot in the foot, I really don't see why it should be dangerous even if shot without the sheath. I had rubber ripping hundreds of times, but it never happened that I got hit by the slingshot. I always end up holding the slingshot frame in my hand just like normal.

Shooting slingshots is not without dangers. If you are not careful, or simply have some bad luck, you can hurt yourself pretty easily. Hitting your hand is much more likely than cutting yourself with that knife. Ricochets happen all the time and can be very dangerous. If you shoot slingshots, you WILL have such accidents sooner or later. Do I have to take every one of my videos off youtube because of that? I don't think so.

Jörg
[/quote]

Its the bit that your pulling it back without the pouch on the knife, i dont sit on the fence i,ll tell you what i feel, i have stopped my grandson from watching the videos, when he asked his mam to buy him a mellon or a coconut to shoot, kids try and copy, we will have to disagree on this one, jeff


----------



## baumstamm (Jan 16, 2010)

i like all this gadgeds!


----------



## Marbles (Jan 23, 2010)

Using any type of weapon requires the use of common sence,{sadly lacking in todays world I M O} I think the knife is a unique idea .


----------



## Mtnfolk Mike (Aug 23, 2010)

great review... that is a very interesting design.. i haven't seen anything like it, with that attachable slingshot...







not sure how much i like it, does seem a little dangerous to me and expensive IMO.







..


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Despite our differing opinions about the knife, sheath and slingshot, I did enjoy the review and appreciate your showing new stuff to us.


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Dan, I like knifes a lot, have a pretty nice collection of folders. Some of them are handmade and did cost quite some money. It pretty much comes down to personal taste if you like a knife or not, and as soon as you have some "workhorses", it is the beauty and the uniqueness that makes a knife special.

Here are some pics (only the nicer models):


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

A knife should be a knife and a slingshot should be a slingshot.
Joerg, if you do lots of stuff with a knife the way bushcrafters do, like carving spoons and other items, you would know that that knife is very limited to what it can do. You could skin a deer with it and you could make a curly fire stick or a tent peg with it -- but I can do all that and so much more with my $20 Swedish Mora knife. Then I can get a little Fish Hunter for another $30.
So, you put them into a techie-looking sheath and think it makes it worth HUNDREDS of dollars more?

I don't know what your definition of "gimmicky" is, bit that setup fits mine perfectly. I'm not saying it's a piece of crap, mind you. But it is pure gimmick. Just paying that kind of money for so little gear makes it a gimmick for the credulous guy with lots of $ to throw around.








I also think a knife/slingshot is very dangerous. Sometimes in the woods on an adventure one gets a little un-careful. A tool like that is an invitation to disaster.


----------



## mr.joel (Dec 21, 2009)

I own the ATAX, I like it.


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Joerg, Great video, out of my price range but if I had the money to throw around I'd consider it.

I've handled all types of edged weapons most of my life, starting at five when my Granddad gave me my first folder, ignoring the practicality of the slingshot attachment, and understanding I am a user of knives not a expert or designer like some of our esteemed members, I have to say I like the knife. I like thick heavy blades, Kurkris, bowies etc. The shape looks good ( useful ), it could be used for digging and prying with out worry, etc. As for the slingshot the attachment seems secure and other than the issue of someone trying to shoot it with the blade uncovered, while it is a bit of a novelty it seems functional.

Now understanding peoples well meaning concerns,but I am really tired of every thing in this world having to be designed for the lowest common denominator, it's really about time that instead of saying "let the buyer beware" it should be "let the stupid beware".

Shot in the foot...I applaud you!!!! if more people monitored what young people watch the world would be a whole lot better place...and it's even better when people take the time to explain why something is wrong or inappropriate.

Now as for terms like fantasy and survival you know what they are part of the language, they are going to be used, if people aren't smart enough to see through the BS then..well it goes back to let the stupid beware.

I know this is not PC but you know I'm not really feeling socially correct right now.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Hey Harp,
I'll give you a ride if you need one to pick up your meds today.


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

.


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Dayhiker said:


> Hey Harp,
> I'll give you a ride if you need one to pick up your meds today.


Naw I gave them up, I was getting lonely with out the voices talking to me!!!!


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

NoSugarRob said:


> Its very sharp and you can realy shave yourself with it ... 2.30m......... I would like to see you do that with it.


You can pretty much shave with any knife that has a edge sharp enough to cut, it's just a matter of how much skin you want left on your face.


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

I have in fact shaved hair off my forearm with that knife. It works. I never said that you can replace your Gilette with it.


----------



## joseph_curwen (Feb 8, 2010)

I like the review, the knife is well made, but i don't like the concept, way too big imho









I prefer separate tools, a good folder for most of the time (i like my Endura 4), a good fixed blade for heavy work (i have a Sog Government for that use), and a small sling shot with fast bands...


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Slingshot attached to a survival knife - connected via an Aeta (Negrito) guide. Now that's an unbeatable combination.


----------



## Frodo (Dec 19, 2009)

Good picture!


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Frodo said:


> Good picture!


Besides my friend, in that picture I see several sources of clean water (vines), food (rattan, bamboo, bats), shelter (bamboo), fire (dry bamboo) and first aid (Caleb Betbet) and the tools to procure it all (Bolo). The slingshot is secondary and purely opportunistic; birds aren't generally dumb enough to present themselves. The slingshot is more fun than a Nintendo DS and doesn't require batteries, but don't rely upon it to feed you in an Asian jungle.


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

So will you post a review on youtube soon?


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Hmm, this one is a little contentious it seems. To be honest, I like it; I think it looks sturdy and I'd like to have the option on me, it does however look too expensive. I like many parts of it, I won't go into it all, but the knife looks sturdy and useable, like the slingshot. The thing I think deserves most attention though, is the weight under the shooter, I imagine, even though it would mean you have less time to hold it raised, it would help in balance and fluidity of delivery; maybe some of you experts will consider it.


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

ZDP-189 said:


> Slingshot attached to a survival knife - connected via an Aeta (Negrito) guide. Now that's an unbeatable combination.


LOL....


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

ZDP-189 said:


> Slingshot attached to a survival knife - connected via an Aeta (Negrito) guide. Now that's an unbeatable combination.


BRILLIANT!!!


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

That is one of my favorite treasured pictures!!!! Nice to see it again!!


----------



## redcard (Aug 26, 2010)

JoergS said:


> The Slingshot Channel reviews the only knife that is also a slingshot: The "SYRVIVAL" by the German knife maker company "Blade Systems".
> 
> The knife is a tactical beauty in itself, made from high tech "Chipper Steel" and with an splash etched finish. It is super sharp and the canvas micarta handle is really perfect for a strong grip.
> 
> ...


Great review and video. Thanks for sharing, your videos got me started into slingshots. keep up the good work. I like how you deal with negative comments in a professional manner.


----------

